# Bow stand placement



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Well today went to the lease and scouted the lease for bow stand placement. Well the area I scouted out had 2 scrapes and there were also 2 rubs. The thing is this is my first bow stand and also I just started learning to shoot a bow. The concern I have is that the area that I've decided to place my stand is not open enough or large enough to make it worth while. How large of a area is needed to consider the area a good bow stand placement?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You can't see very far or it's too thick or fence lines are too close? I hunted in Wimberley on 12 acres of very thick woods. Had plenty of shooting opportunities.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No need to see farther than you intend to shoot, underbrush is what will get you....WW


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dude, You have all the knowledge you need at work. Just ask me or Mark and I am sure that we can go help you out  I am even willing to set in you stand for a day or two just to make sure you have plenty of room.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

It's all personal preference. I like to see alot of area while on stand. I want to see the deer coming before they are right on top of me. I like to see them coming from at least 100 yards. That way I can be ready once they step into range. When i'm using a tree stand, I look for a tree that will allow me to get 15ft or higher. When I'm using a ground blind, I look for trails leading into the area and set up downwind from them.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

10ERBETTER said:


> It's all personal preference. I like to see alot of area while on stand. I want to see the deer coming before they are right on top of me. I like to see them coming from at least 100 yards. That way I can be ready once they step into range. When i'm using a tree stand, I look for a tree that will allow me to get 15ft or higher. When I'm using a ground blind, I look for trails leading into the area and set up downwind from them.


My stand locations won't let you see a deer that far away especially up 20-25', if I can't get any higher than 15' I'll look for another tree, but as you say its personal preference. Another thing I do is position stand E or W of feeder or trail so as the wind won't get you UNLESS you have one set up both N or S depending on wind, along with you can place a stand that will make deer look into the sun. On my best stand location I have 2 climbers and the wind n sun dictates which one I'll be in....WW


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you guys for the advise I will try to utilize it all if possible. @ Wil I don't think there's enough room in my stand for both of us. Lol


----------

